# Phoenix in a Aristo Live Steam Mike



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have done several Phoenix installations and get along with them very well, they seem to me to be at the top of sound systems. I have a friend that wants to install one in his Aristo Live Steam Mikado, using the existing radio control, Will this provide the input needed to run a 2K2? He is thinking that the radio will play the bell and whistle on command. I guess he would use a wheel sensor to run the chuff. With a battery on board would a P5 work with an input board> I don't know any thing about the Aristo radio.


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

The battery voltage is to low for the p-5. 

Dan


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Will the Aristo raido trigger sounds like the bell or whistle. If I get him a 2K2.


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

Not directly. See Ray Shoop at the Aristo-Craft live Steam forum. 

Dan


----------

